# GoPro Redfish Cup - June 24 Galveston



## GoPro Redfish (Jan 1, 2016)

$20,000 first place. Over $67,000 total. All payouts guaranteed. Get your team registered today. Info at www.theredfishcup.com


----------



## redfish91 (Jan 27, 2011)

Since they canceled the tournament Geoff Austin with the Rudy's Series got us hooked up with another tournament Saturday for anyone who was planning on fishing the GoPro and still wants to fish! Same Rules as gopro , link below to sign up! Pay based on 50 teams will be:
1st-$10000 
2nd-$4000
3rd-$3000
4th-$2000
5th-$1000

http://gctatx.com/redfish-bowl


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Looks nice and wet!!


----------

